
NASA’s Highest-Res Photos yet Show Pluto’s Bizarre Geology - snehesht
http://www.wired.com/2015/09/nasas-highest-res-photos-yet-show-plutos-bizarre-geology/
======
snehesht
~ More Info [https://www.nasa.gov/feature/perplexing-pluto-new-
snakeskin-...](https://www.nasa.gov/feature/perplexing-pluto-new-snakeskin-
image-and-more-from-new-horizons)

